# Scotts rider drive belt install problem



## motrouble (May 11, 2007)

I am trying to install new drive belt on my Scotts mower model 50560X8.
It was made by Murray as best I can tell. I am following the directions in the owners manual but when trying to put the belt around the top pulley 
on the clutch an electrical wire set is between the belt and pulley. I had to cut the old belt to get it off this wire. Anywone had this problem? Any ideas on how to get around it?


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

Can't you just disconnect it at one end?


----------



## motrouble (May 11, 2007)

I do not see any way to disconnect it. Several wires comeing from the side go into
one side of a plastic wire connector and a single large wire from the other side of connector goes into the top of clutch. 
I would have to cut it but trying to avoid that.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

huh, sound like someone goofed when it was built.
Sometimes you can take the wire out of the plastic connector,by
releasing a tab where the lead goes into the connector.
Then you could just reroute the wire so as not to be in the way.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

There will be a plug for the clutch, just follow the wire from the clutch eventually it will lead you to a connector to unplug it and run the belt over it. 

Even Murray is not cheap enough to wire the clutch into the wiring harness directly!
:thumbsup:


----------



## motrouble (May 11, 2007)

Thabks for the suggestions. I ended up cutting the 3 small wires (1 red 2 black)
and then reconecting them with wire nuts. After installing the belt reverse is forward and forward is reverse. Do I have the wires swiched or is the belt on wrong?


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

It would have to be the belt some how, as the wires should only operate electric pto clutch engagement.

The only way the belt could cause the transmission to work opposite of what it should is for it to be crossed (X) to reverse the direction of input pulley direction.


----------



## motrouble (May 11, 2007)

Yes the belt was crossed. Finally got it on right and mowed the foot tall grass. 
Many thanks for the help.


----------



## hdman97 (May 25, 2006)

motrouble said:


> Thabks for the suggestions. I ended up cutting the 3 small wires (1 red 2 black)
> and then reconecting them with wire nuts. After installing the belt reverse is forward and forward is reverse. Do I have the wires swiched or is the belt on wrong?




I think I would redo your wire nuts.
It will only come back to bite you if you leave it that way.  
Use some splice sleeves or twist , solder then use shrink tubing or black
electrical tape. It will last a lot longer!!


----------

